# Land's Inn Outing March 29th



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Talked to Chris (Chef) and this weekend is available.

We will be joined by the Sweet Adelines.
Some of you may remember them by their "golden voices". Chris mentioned 40 of them.  

Anyone planning on attending this event, please post in this thread and give us an idea how many rooms will be required.

Land's Inn
Ludington. Corner of SB US 31 and US 10

For some of the new members, the Land's Inn proximity to the PM, BM, the White and rivermouths/beaches, make it ideal for many fishing styles

Costs: $35 for regular rooms and $45 for livewells
There is a full service bar and restaurant on the premises

We will post detailed directions and the phone number for reservations at a later date.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

already have it off work, put me down for one room. w/o livewell for friday and saturday night. 

ill probably be able to make it the weekend of the 5th also, but don't know for sure on that one yet


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Oh man! I thought it was their last "concert" the last time we were up there.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

One room, no live well.


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

I'm in with 2 friends possible, and i guess i cant leave Quix home..........OR can I?


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

hey, remember who has your steelie spawn and who supplies you flies there!!!!

i am not sure if i can go to both or not, but one is definately a for sure. probably this weekend for sure. i need to get the ball in chain to agree with the other one


----------



## Spoon3234 (Jun 26, 2002)

I am interested in coming to fish the area at the same time as the outings, but I don't think I would be able to stay overnight. I was wondering if I could stop in to meet some members and then possibly fishing for the day with someone who would be wading?


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

1 room / no live well


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm definitely out on this one.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

1 room 
No livewell


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Spoon, you are definitely welcome to join in. There will be waders and boaters there. Just put the extra money for a room in your pocket for the after party. There have been those who planned on not staying but decided it might be best after all. 

I'm coming with the family (wife has allowed Jessy to come but no fishing) but don't know the days or how the room assignments are working out yet. I'll know in a day or two.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

put me in a room with quest32a well share. count us in. well be there.


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

I'm in for 1 room with no live well.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I just received an e-mail from CO Steve Converse. Here is the info on the upcoming Big Manistee River Watch Program. 



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We are looking at the weekends of March 29 & 30 and April 5 &6. As always we are open for comments on ways that we can improve or change the program. Like last fall fishing while working will be allowed. Also if there are any new people interested in the River Watch Program we will be providing a training session in the mornings of the River Watch.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Keep this in mind for this spring. If you guys plan to fish in the Tippy to Sawdust area, please consider joining...we need all of the people that we can get.


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

IM THERE COUNT ME IN


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Look Out!!!!!  

Calf Man has entered the set....


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Can we call them and reserve our room's right now? And if so what is there number? I'm a little anxious for this spring. 

I have a feeling that we are gonna have a better spring than last year. I would have to believe that some river's will do better than other's, but I guess it all depends where the fish go!!

Good luck to all who head's oout before the outing


----------



## No Threat (Nov 28, 2001)

Anyone know if they are bringing children yet? I will probably be there but just wondering about wife and kids.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

My wife and kids (15 and 13) are coming. Just haven't figured the dates yet but we will be up early.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

I should be up there that weekend. Have to get the "old man" to let me go. I wont know for sure for about another week.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Just wondering if a newcomer to the site might be welcome to tag along, I only know a few fellas from the site and would love to meet all you guys. I can hold my own in the steelhead dept. but the PM is fairly new terrain to me, anyone interested in showing me the ropes? Any one from western mich is welcome to ride(G.R. area). I don't know about the room but the bar might tell me otherwise!!! 

Mitch


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

come on up mitch the more the merrier youll have a ton of fun!!! and the room is probably a good idea...... it is hard to say no to the bar


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Where have I been? I just realized there's another outing the following weekend, sounds like a week off work should do the trick!! Are there any more hotels in the area if the Lands Inn fills up? Like I said before, Anyone looking for a fishing companion let me know. I don't have a boat so a wadin I will go. As of now I'm game for both weekends if not the whole week in between. Looking forward to meeting some of you guys, from the sounds of things it should be a good time.

Mitch


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The boat situation is usually figured out the night before or the morning of the fishing. I have two teens who will be in my boat unless the weather turns too cold for them to be out all day. If that happens I will have at least one opening and could possibly squeeze in a second.

It's not likely the Lands Inn will fill up unless a convention or large wedding is in town. It's pretty big. Get you reservations now just in case.


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

Hello folks Seth and I will be there fridaynight to sunday afternoon
we plan on haveing fun.

Hay Mark the hog girls will want to have you for sure with you buying some of there cds hehehehe.

NOTE:to self drink slow drink lots and don`t fall down the stairs.
Put Seth to bed at 10PM time to really party now.



CAPT. DAVE B.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Glad to see you'll be there "Calf Man".  

I'll bring the leeches. LOL


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Any one taking there boat to try in the big water? 
Do you think the ice will be gone by the time of the outing?
Heard it was suppost to cool down again by the end of next weekend.
Im not real big on river fishing but im dying to get the boat out and why not do it for the first time with a bunch of michigan sportsman 

Im in if the ice is out


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

I am with you bluedevil Going to bring my boat and hope to fish the big water. See ya there.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

hopefully i can make it now. had a little mis hap with my ankle. it is pretty messed up just might have to get a lwn chair and sit by the river and drink some beers. hopefull i can make it.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Anyone going up early? We are taking the kids out of school and leaving Thursday afternoon. I would like to fish on Friday but need was looking for a partner and someone to help spot. Chef, you up for fishing on Friday if you can bail out of work?


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Gunrod, I'm taking Thursday and Friday off and will be fishing Thursday afternoon and Friday. If you need help with a spot or a fishing partner pm me and we can work something out.

Mitch


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I got the call to go back to work yesterday and will be working in the scotville and ludington area. Any requests for a condition report on any specific river in that area? I my self cant wait to check out Lake Michigan.  

Cant wait for the outing next weekend.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

We're bringing the 15 yr old and 13 yr old on this weekend. We are also taking the VCR along. We we're recalling tonight how some with kids take turns after 9pm switching spouses in the lounge due to watching kids. I have two babysitters for hire. They are cheap, $2 an hour per child. We will rent some movies, you send the kids to the room with snacks and then head for the lounge. The rooms won't be far so you can check on them every so often. Let us know. Chromium and Tangleknot, we can work a deal on the price.

Mitch, saw your post and I will get with you in a day or two with a PM. I haven't decided on where to fish as of yet. I may be heading to the Manistee if you are still interested. I have to pick up some waders for the kids at my trailer so it might be easier to fish the Big M.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

That sounds good to me Pat, thanks!

I carry Long Term Disability insurance for all my babysitters.


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

Thanks Pat Seth will be there to i can bring some snacks and drinks for the kids no suger we don`t want the kids bounceing off the wall while we are sliding down them hehehehe. 

I can bring some moves i have so we don`t need to spend a lot on them.



CAPT. DAVE B.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chromium _
> *I carry Long Term Disability insurance for all my babysitters.  *


     

We are getting in on Thursday afternoon/evening so I will see if I can get a room close to the lounge so everyone can check on them now and then.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by mwtroll _
> *no suger we don`t want the kids bounceing off the wall while we are sliding down them hehehehe.
> 
> I can bring some moves i have so we don`t need to spend a lot on them.
> *


Hey Troll,
You sure set the stage for this one.  

I'm not sure if it's wise for me to join in. Almost sounds scary.
BTW, your movies are not for kids. (Especially the ones featuring me..lol) 

Anyone staying through Monday? My wife is not joining the festivities. If anyone wants to split a room for Saturday and Sunday night, let me know.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i might be staying thru monday. depends on the fishing and the work load. i scheduled both monday off for this outing and the following week. easier to do that than to call the boss and say, hey, i wont be in today the fishing is hot. she can already see the stress this weather is putting on me, especially now that i work closer to the front door and the time clock. she will walk by every 1/2 hr and say "No, you cant go home yet. The fish will wait till later." LOL


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

im there through tue at least ralf. i think my roomate will be in my room sunday, i dunno yet. whether he is or not you are more than welcome to crash there. but if you have an open spot in your boat monday i would be more than happy to fill it. see ya there.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Does anyone know if the boat ramp at Ludington is open  Want to fish the big lake


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Rat City,

I am going to be working in that area tommorrow and was planning on checking it out myself. I will let you know how it is tommorrow.

I have my fingers crossed that I see nothing but open water. I cant wait to get out and do some fishing. Just got the boat running and cleaned up today and man it felt good to be on the boat again.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks bluedevil,will watch for your report. Have got some different riggers and a planer mast to install yet,hope I dont run out of time.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Sounds like the visibility on the pm is minimal at best, I am planning on wading since I don't have a boat, is this a good idea since I don't know the water at all, or should I figure out another plan of attack?

Any of you boys that might be heading out on the big lake and have an open seat, I'd be game.

Mitch


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

My wife & I will be making the outing too. She's not much of a outdoors gal and I've been failing to get her to see the light, and this is supposed to be weekend getaway for us, so I'm going to need a little help from everyone to persuade her to try some new activities. Would it be possible to get some help from everyone?


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

mitch, if you dont hook up with anyone before the outing dont worry. things usually get worked out eventually while there. though sometimes they take until around 1 or 2 am (or the bar closeing which ever comes last LOL).

i am sure we will have a good picture of what is going on up there when all arrive.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

RatCity,

ALL IS OPEN AND CLEAR!!!!! 
It looked awsome out there. Docks are not in yet so it could be a little tricky getting in and out.

To anyone fishing the pier, most is still ice covered but you can get out. South pier looked completly iced over but about half of the north pier is clear.

Mitch,
I may have a spot open on my boat. will know for sure wed. or thur. If your interested let me know.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Are there stilll rooms available? I'm logging off after this to try and get one. northern_outdoorsman just turned me on to the cheap rates, and I had been planning on camping but my buddy started to pu$$ out because of the below 40 temps. This may be the tickett. Hope I can make it.

Al


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

should be plenty of rooms available. thanks for the reminder im calling tommorow to make my reservations!!!


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

A big   to the open water bluedevil. Like I said my boat is not big and waders should help to launch.Mitch dont worry it sounds like a winger for everone.Craig M my wife doesnt like to fish also Maybe they can hook up and find something to do See ya friday


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

craig you are so scandalous!!!!! don't worry i think this group will help you out plenty!!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Me... scandalous???? Naaaaaa! It's a give and take thing John. She took my spring turkey hunting away from me this year so I'm just milking for what I can get away with.  

I'm just looking foreward to getting out and getting a bit of fresh air. We'll be in Sat. Morning sometime. 

Rat - If your wife loves to shop then Connie will be a happy soul!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Just made my reservations for fri, sat, and sunday night. i may stay longer depends on the fishing. gal at the counter said rooms are starting to fill up so if you haven't made your reservations yet make them. im getting excited!!!!!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Got mine booked last night too. Didn't sound like there were many left, sooooo.....well hopefully we'll actually make it (looks good right now). we're only looking at probably Saturday night, But I'll post the available room if we have to cancle.

Al


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

FYI,
To anyone coming into ludington on us10, Scottville is tore up and there is a detour but it isnt to bad, only about a 2 or 3 mile route. Not sure if they are going to have it open over the weekend or not. So give yourself an extra 10 or 15 minutes for travel.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry guys but Im out!!! I started OT this week and I dont have to but I need to work Saturday!!!! Uncle Sam wants his money in a couple of weeks, so I got to start saving up some $$$. Then my daughters birthday is tommorrow and we are having a little get togther on Sunday for the family.

But so far I think I'm still in for Next weekends outing!!!! Hope some of you are going to that one too!!!!!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

alright i found out today i have friday off work too!! does anybody want to meet on the way up and hit a river????? i think regardless im going to go back where i was the other day when i ran into shoe and gunrod, but i was also thinking maybe going a little farther north if anyone wants to join me.... pm me if your interested

john


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I won't be staying at the hotel, but hope to drop by on one of the evenings to see you guys and find out what's going to be in the works.

We'll be down in GR on Friday, but it will be a one day down and then back up trip. I'm not sure which evening I'll try to drop by. Can someone give me a call as to where guys will be fishing on Saturday and Sunday? I'd like to wet a line with the MS guys for a change.

Actually, with all of our travel to and from GR I haven't fished a river. I'm developing a rash and a serious case of shakes. HELP!!!


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

now whit, you know that our plans usually arent solidified until early in the AM, just hours before we actually leave LOL.

if you pm me your number i will call you when i get the jist of where people are planning on going.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Sean,
As I was typing that out I thought to myself, "Look, you know the plans will be finalized at breakfast." LOL!

Maybe I'll just plan on meeting you guys for breakfast at 7AM on Saturday. Remember, you owe me some spawn bags..........LOL!


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

hmm, i will have to figure out how to do that, my supply is extremely limited right now. dont even know if i have enough for a dozen for myself, but i owe you and you get first dibs.

i will just have to bug my dad about getting some from him LOL.

any particular color bag you want? i dont dye mine yet so i only have the natural color spawn, but have the colored nets


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by quix20 _
> *now whit, you know that our plans usually arent solidified until early in the AM, just hours before we actually leave LOL*


That long?


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

sorry ralf, your right, it is also sometimes as we are driving trying to figure out our best bets


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Having been involved in a couple of those "planning stages" I shoulda known better!!! I've seen decisions made at breakfast change on the way to the vehicles and then again on the drive to the stream/lake/beach/pier, etc.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I'll be going up to DryFly Daves to pick up a boat on Sat...not sure where I am gonna Stay...If anyone wants to fish/Float Sunday send me a PM...I may drop by the Inn Saturday Night...


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

NOD,
Hey big guy, if I'm at the Land's Inn lounge on Sat. night you'd better get your body over there. I WILL not take on "The Gummer" alone!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

LMAO WHIT....Just take care of the bar tender before I get there...I haven't heard from her in a month or two...LOL


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by northern_outdoorsman _
> *....Just take care of the bar tender before I get there...I haven't heard from her in a month or two...LOL *


You haven't heard from her or she hasn't heard from you.  

I'll be floating somewhere on Sat and Sun but have decided to forgo the Friday float on reports of lightning. I'll be a bankie for the day. Haven't decided too far in advance on the streams or stretches yet.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Both...gunrod...I thought she was supposed to call me last and the call never came...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

She used you......!!!!!! Cool, good for you.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Anyone fishing the big lake will find easy launcing at copeyon on pm lake, deep water and a dock. Saturday will probably be busy weather permitting, all the locals will be going then. I fished the mouth of the pm and got comletely skunked. I have not got any reports from the big lake but I would suspect manistee would be abetter bet this early. Hope to see some of you this weekend(not in my favorite hole). The weather will be about normal for an outing.


Mike


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I wish I could hang out with everyone this weekend. Work weekend for me but I hope all of you get to pick a fight with some fish. FTF
Hopefully the second weekend, I can make it but we'll see. I knew time would be tight this spring. 
Tear em up Michigan Sportsmen and women!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'll see everyone up there. Have a safe trip. We're outta here within the hour.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

See ya there Pat.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

What a D!ck, just had to rub it in.

Have fun


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Craig M,

If you are planning on getting your wife out fishing, she is welcome to use my waders, wading jacket, etc. 

Just let me know and I'll send it with John.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Thanks for the offer! It all depends on the weather for her. If it's going to be as nasty as they say, I think she will say no but if it's fairly nice, she would bow to peer presure.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Craig M, John will bring it up so if you are able to a little convincing, the gear will be there.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Thank you so much for offering your gear! And for me being convincing, not one little bit! She knows me to well, but with several people putting the screws to her, I think she'll give it a go (and that's what I'm hoping for)


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

haha craig, you guys should have lots of fun...... see ya there 13 hours and counting and im out the door!!!!!


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

HEHEHEHE SO YOU ALL THINK ITS GOING TO BE FUN WELL I GOT A GOOD ONE FOR ALL OF YOU BUT THE ONES ON FRIDAY NIGHT CAN`T TELL THE ONES COMEING UP SAT OK. LET SEE WHAT DO YOU CALL A 250LBS HAIR MAN WITH COMBAT BOOTS AND A LITTLE SOMETHING TO GET THE BRAIN GOING.


P.S. YOU HAVE TO COME TO FIND OUT HAHAHA



CAPT. DAVE BUNCH


----------

